# White Grape Jelly - Jalepeno Jelly



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Last year we had a bumper crop a grapes, what to do? Jelly! Plus, I like cannin stuff. It's always better!









This is a small amount of the grapes!









Some of the Jelly's. The light green ones be the grape an the dark green ones be jalepeno. If ya never tried jalepeno jelly you should. Very nice, just a hint of heat on the back of it, great on a english muffin with canadian bacon an eggs on the side!

Gettin low on both, bout time to make some more, jalepeno can be made anytime a the year cause we can get em. The grape, well gotta wait till fall and see how this years crop comes out! Have to see how the apple tree does this year to, hmm, apple jelly ain't all bad niether!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The white grape jelly looks yummy! Now the jalepeno ... even with just a hint of heat  lol


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

have you tried dandelion jelly?... not nearly as repulsive as it sounds...

most sweets are TOO sweet for me & I end up diluting (ruining?) them


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dandelion wine ... yes ... dandelion jelly ... well, no.

I also agree - most sweets are TOO sweet for me. (What is with us!!!) :scratch lol


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandad used ta make dandelion wine, an I've made cob jelly, will have ta try the dl jelly. Shouldn't be a shortage in my yard!

I cut back on the sugar in alotta stuff cause I can't have it. After a bit, ya really don't miss it much.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Corn cob jelly ... :2thumb: very nice.


----------



## MomBomb (Oct 5, 2011)

*Basil Jelly*

Anyone tried basil jelly? It's awesome. Tastes of cinnamon and clove.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

MomBomb said:


> Anyone tried basil jelly? It's awesome. Tastes of cinnamon and clove.


Never have tried it ... want to share the recipe???


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Grandad used ta make dandelion wine, an I've made cob jelly, will have ta try the dl jelly. Shouldn't be a shortage in my yard!
> 
> I cut back on the sugar in alotta stuff cause I can't have it. After a bit, ya really don't miss it much.


Have you tried grape wine. I found this recipe in a cookbook from Texas. I tried it last year and it turned out fine. The Rooster had me make him some with not as much sugar.

1 qt. grapes
1 qt. water
3 cups sugar

Mix the grapes, water and sugar. Place in a gallon glass jar. Put on lid and set in a cool dark place for 90 days. Then strain & bottle.


----------

